# Outlook-Nachricht: Jeden Link in neuem fenster öffnen



## daDom (23. Oktober 2003)

Wenn ich ne eMail hab, und nen Link drin öffnet sich, wie es sich gehört ein neues fenster.

Aber wenn ich dann kurz danach wieder nen Link in outlook klicke, öffnet sich die Seite auch in dem gleichen fenster.

Wo kann ich das einstellen, das sich Links immer in einem *neuen* Fenster öffnen?


----------



## edvkicki (30. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich hatte das selbe Problem. Die Lösung ist sehr einfach.

Diese Lösung funktioniert bei mir mit IE und Netscape.

1.Systemsteuerung/internetoptionen/Allgemein
2. Unter dem 2 Punkt Temporäre Internetdateien --> Einstellung wählen
3.  Bei jedem Zugriff auf die Seite wählen

Anhang zeigt die Einstellung (Hoffe er ist dabei und nicht gelöscht worden)

Jetzt müsste bei jedem Link von Outlook eine neue Seite geöffnet werden.


MFG
EDV SERVICE KICKINGER
www.knete.net


----------



## dsfad (11. Juli 2004)

Hi
klappt nicht!
Tschau


----------



## danube (11. Juli 2004)

Beim IE:

Optionen->Erweitert-> "Verknüpfungen im gleichen Fenster öffnen" deaktivieren


----------

